# Any exciting cycling plans for 2020?



## gavroche (15 Dec 2019)

I would love to take my bike to France next year, specifically around my home town of Orleans and retrace my childhood steps in Sandillon, Tigy, Jargeau, Sully sur Loire, all those places I used to go to with my parents. I could stay with any of my four brothers there and it would be a very sentimental jpurney.


----------



## Slick (15 Dec 2019)

Funny you say that as that's exactly what my brother and I are planning for next year, except the destination is a bit more domestic.

Still looking forward to it though.


----------



## rivers (15 Dec 2019)

Long weekend bikepacking through Wales. But proper camping this time, not staying in Airbnb's or the like


----------



## tallliman (15 Dec 2019)

An 8 day cricket watching tour, gonna ride from Loughborough to Worcester, Bristol, Taunton and Cardiff then back home again.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Dec 2019)

Got a few ideas in mind.
Dieppe - Le Treport - Forges les Eaux and back to Dieppe on the Avenue Verte, using the Newhaven ferry.
Belgian Coast and the Kusttram, probably on the Brompton using Eurostar.
The Vennbahn, also using Eurostar to get to and from.
The Carre de Vallees ride from Ardres - done that a few times now.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Dec 2019)

I hope to be riding Vaartenrundan 315km in Sweden in June and then the Torino - Nice Rally later in the year. That will be my first ultra MTB ride. I also intend to get a lot more bikepacking in next year.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Dec 2019)

I want to ride the Channel to the Med but I'm not sure Mrs P will agree. Failing this I have friends who live close to Arreau in the Pyrenees and I will head down to them for a week.

A small group from my club, all retired, keep talking about UK tours but pinning them down to dates is difficult.

My club is doing a there and back Coast to Coast - I might have a crack at that.


----------



## robgul (16 Dec 2019)

Annual club overseas tour (9th year) already booked for June with ferry etc. for 10. Portsmouth-St Malo return overnight ferries - train to S of St Nazaire then 2 x 4 night stops with day rides before the return.

Rob


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Dec 2019)

I’m doing a week long trip from Bulle in Switzerland, through France, and back to Blighty, in June. I think the route is about 700 miles.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Dec 2019)

I think I might go back to Scotland and do some touring / bike packing on the East Side. 

I've done a fair amount on the West Side and Islands. 

But the Cairngorms are calling, I like hiking there, so sure biking will be fun too. 

Maybe claim asylum, while I'm there


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Dec 2019)

Not much, just a full family relocation to Orkney if all goes to plan


----------



## Bonus (16 Dec 2019)

As you can imagine, living here in the Pyrenees we see many people "touring" and I chat to lots of them on days when I'm working at the local campsite. Trips vary in length from keeping it local and using here as a base, to "riding for a month" from the Med to the Atlantic. 

Different people, different ages and from different countries - the one thing they all have in common is they are happy!


----------



## mudsticks (16 Dec 2019)

Bonus said:


> As you can imagine, living here in the Pyrenees we see many people "touring" and I chat to lots of them on days when I'm working at the local campsite. Trips vary in length from keeping it local and using here as a base, to "riding for a month" from the Med to the Atlantic.
> 
> Different people, different ages and from different countries - the one thing they all have in common is they are happy!



I cycled with a German guy for a couple of days, who I met further west on the Spanish coast. 

He'd been rather daunted by the trans Pyrenean cycle route. 

By the time he got to Cantabria, he was hugging the coast (not lacking in hills neither) 

I adore hiking in the high Pyrenees, but tbh when we're bussing or hitching back down from there, some of the roads look a little daunting in terms of narrowness, gradient, and traffic, for enjoyable biking. 

But I s'pose cycling on the smaller roads would be diffent again.. Ive certainly found Spanish drivers massively more courteous to cyclists, compared to their UK counterparts. 

Maybe I'll give Pyrenean cyclisme a go some time.. 
So many options


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2019)

Starting on 1st of Jan with a Cyclechat forum ride around Manchester. Attempting LEJoG a few months later so need to keep an eye on my condition through the winter months to make sure I arrive at the Lands End start line suitably prepared.
Other than those 2 things that are already booked I will probably manage to squeeze in a few of the usual cycling silliness events that make up the year. Either of @nickyboy's Llandudno or Scarborough trips if he does them this year? Hopefully a couple of MTB weekends away with @fossyant and 'The Boys'. Depending on my shift pattern I like to do one of the Bike Events Manchester rides, either M/cr to Blackpool (which I will do there & back if alone) or the M/cr 100. I have missed these for the last couple of times 
I would also like to repeat my late season cycling/camping long weekend, but given the other stuff I am already committed to it probably won't be possible. A shame because I really, really enjoyed it.
Finally, we often take a foreign family holiday and I usually manage to sneak in a bit of cycling with this (165 miles of mountain biking in Fuerteventura in 2019 and 100 miles in the Alps from Morzine the year before, Not bad considering these are family holidays and not cycling expeditions.... ). Nothing booked for 2020 yet so this might be one of the years we stay in the UK?
Apart from all of the above there will be my commuting, which can be fairly exciting at times and is never really a chore, so 2020 looks promising already.


----------



## flatflr (16 Dec 2019)

Planning to do Paris to either Cherbourg or St Malo (camping) next year plus a UK Coast to Cost (B&B).


----------



## chriswoody (16 Dec 2019)

Still looking at a few options at the moment, but basically, I've 5 days in the early summer for a trip. I'm looking at an off-road bike packing trip in the Alps or the Slovenian Alps. However, I also came across a route in Central Italy called the Wolfs Lair, that looks extremely tempting. Just getting to the start though is a problem, it's over 1600km from where I live. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## The Crofted Crest (16 Dec 2019)

Trip to Belgium booked for May. 
Hopefully do the Romantic Road in Germany, which for one reason or another has been cancelled several years on the trot.
To Chioggia (south of Venice) in the summer, which got cancelled for family reasons last summer.


----------



## tallliman (16 Dec 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I hope to be riding Vaartenrundan 315km in Sweden in June and then the Torino - Nice Rally later in the year. That will be my first ultra MTB ride. I also intend to get a lot more bikepacking in next year.



@13 rider was thinking of that too.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Dec 2019)

tallliman said:


> @13 rider was thinking of that too.


Which one?


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I want to ride the Channel to the Med but I'm not sure Mrs P will agree.



This sort of thing crops up a fair bit on here from male members.
Can't help but ask paulsb how she could object unless there is some over-riding family issue or folk with health issues.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Dec 2019)

Having sold my motorhome I am looking out for a small trailer tent where I can take my trike in the car safely and do a bit of exploring on the east coast of Scotland which ( I shouldn’t say this ) is not yet suffering from overtourism. The Brompton goes as well of course for areas which I do not deem safe for the trike.
As an aside there seem to be plenty suitable t/tents but all around Manchester where I am not prepared to go.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> This sort of thing crops up a fair bit on here from male members.
> Can't help but ask paulsb how she could object unless there is some over-riding family issue or folk with health issues.



I had a heart attack four years ago but that doesn't really come in to the equation. However in January I suffered a subarachnoid haemorrhage which is basically a bleed on the brain caused by an aneurysm which burst. 70% don't survive and of those who do the recovery time is 18 months. I've been extraordinarily fortunate as I was riding again in four months. Every medical professional I've seen has described my 100% recovery as remarkable.

Not surprisingly Mrs P prefers me to ride with company. It's not what I'd be doing, it's the solo bit which is the issue.

I'm currently looking for a companion.

Did half the route five years ago but had to divert in the Dordogne to Bordeaux. I was going to miss my deadline for getting to Nice. I had a day when I could only manage 40 miles and it blew my schedule away.

As an observation cyclists underlying fitness is enormously important as an aid to surviving serious health issues.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2019)

Thanks for your reply Paul.

All the best to you and yours.

Clearly my SWMBO concerns were groundless.

edit - I may be up for accompanying you sometime if I get my act together.


----------



## Jody (17 Dec 2019)

I'm looking to do my fist solo ride (of any distance) having never done any touring, . Coast to coast but via the TPT from Liverpool to Hornsea then up to Scarborough.

Might not be such a big adventure to those who do this more often but I'll be super chuffed if I do it.

Other than that and if the stars align, I'd like to join one of the century group rides planned by fellow CCers


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> This sort of thing crops up a fair bit on here from male members.
> Can't help but ask paulsb how she could object unless there is some over-riding family issue or folk with health issues.



'Male Members' 

SWMBO ?? 

Whereas of course the women folk here, and elsewhere, get to skip off on trips of their choosing, at a moments notice, without so much as a backward glance ??

Ime, its the guys who are far better at establishing, and maintaining the ring fence of their leisure time, and money..

You often hear of the subterfuge surrounding 'clandestine' parcels of kit, or talk of getting a 'weekend pass' as if these poor boys are play acting some sort of 'domestic imprisonment' or as if they are partnered against their will..

Whereas in truth, it's often the case, that at least one day of the weekend is for 'going out with the guys' to 'decompress' or whatever.

Or they'll set themselves 'impressive' missions to cycle from here to there, while the womenfolk stay home, do all the domestic admin, and are required to cheer admiringly from the sidelines.

I still encounter many a raised eyebrow, when I set off on a trip by myself, even when I've carefully put all the farm care, and other things which are my responsibility, in place.

It took me years to train myself out of feeling guilty, for taking what amounted to my fair share of time, and resources, to do my thing.

Most women I know - even in my relatively enlightened circle still can't bring themselves to do it to the full.

There's nearly always someone else's needs, or other project that has to come first.

Or they're too nervous to give it a go, having got out of, or never have been in, the habit of going adventuring by themselves .

Although I'm pleased to say that a few have gone done stuff, just for themselves, and they have explicitly cited my example as inspiration..

Hooray for that !!!


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I had a heart attack four years ago but that doesn't really come in to the equation. However in January I suffered a subarachnoid haemorrhage which is basically a bleed on the brain caused by an aneurysm which burst. 70% don't survive and of those who do the recovery time is 18 months. I've been extraordinarily fortunate as I was riding again in four months. Every medical professional I've seen has described my 100% recovery as remarkable.
> 
> Not surprisingly Mrs P prefers me to ride with company. It's not what I'd be doing, it's the solo bit which is the issue.
> 
> ...



Good on you for your quick recovery.
I've had a few medical incidents where fitness was cited as being a big part of speedy rehab.

Also good luck on finding a suitable touting partner.

As you can see from above I'm a mardy individual who would make a very poor companion, but have fun anyhow 


Jody said:


> I'm looking to do my fist solo ride (of any distance) having never done any touring, . Coast to coast but via the TPT from Liverpool to Hornsea then up to Scarborough.
> 
> Might not be such a big adventure to those who do this more often but I'll be super chuffed if I do it.
> 
> Other than that and if the stars align, I'd like to join one of the century group rides planned by fellow CCers



Go for it, you only have to do it for the first time once, then it becomes easier each time


----------



## All uphill (17 Dec 2019)

Only one firm commitment so far. Harwich to Vlissingen ferry and then cycle along the coast of the Netherlands across the dike and on to my son in Groningen. Not sure whether to leave the bike there or bring it back. 

I'll probably travel alone, cos I meet more people that way. 😁

No other plans so far, although the Waveney Valley appeals.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

All uphill said:


> Only one firm commitment so far. Harwich to Vlissingen ferry and then cycle along the coast of the Netherlands across the dike and on to my son in Groningen. Not sure whether to leave the bike there or bring it back.
> 
> I'll probably travel alone, cos I meet more people that way. 😁
> 
> No other plans so far, although the Waveney Valley appeals.



This is one reason of many, I prefer to tour alone, you get to be the 'just you yourself' individual, don't have to reference anyone else's needs, you can change plans at a moments notice, sing off key, and talk (or not) to as many 'strange' people as you like. 

I've had some experiences that would never have happened if I'd been with someone else.. 

Not all of them brilliant, but definitely all memorable


----------



## Jody (17 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Go for it, you only have to do it for the first time once, then it becomes easier each time



I'm comfortable with the idea but its the doubts others are putting in my mind. Anyone would have thought I was planning a solo trip across Mongolia


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

Jody said:


> I'm comfortable with the idea but its the doubts others are putting in my mind. Anyone would have thought I was planning a solo trip across Mongolia



Who are these people, and what are these doubts?

First off check their agenda for this 'doubt' insertion?

Jealous that you've got the 'spunk' to do it, and they haven't?

They're feared that once you've done it once - you will keep doing it ?- this _is_ a real risk btw - and hurrah for that 

Worried that they will have to shoulder some of the responsibilities, that you've been carrying up til now.

Or genuinely concerned for your wellbeing - this isn't as you say Outer Mongolia - although people cycle there too - and live to tell the tale , as well.

If you fall off your bike anywhere, someone will scoop you up , and help.
unrepairable roadside breakdown ditto.

You have funds for emergency accomodation, and emergency transport - and a phone to call for help ..

You are used to going about your day to day business unaccompanied, and haven't as of yet, been eaten by the big bad wolf ?
This record is likely to continue - so long as you stay out of genuine wolf (or bear ) country.

Life is horribly short - ignore the naysayers - just go out there and do it!!

@Jody i'm sure you don't need it for encouragement but perhaps a link to a trip by a very ordinary person, on a very ordinary bicycle, here who survived to tell the tale might help  

I must get round to writing up more trips i deffo need to spend less time on here - and more time doing that methinks ..

I usually find its my own pre-trip nerves that trip me up the most - but then i tell myself its not nerves its_ excitement_


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

@mudsticks thank you and a +1 for solo touring. For me this is what it's all about. Do what you want, when you want.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

Jody said:


> I'm comfortable with the idea but its the doubts others are putting in my mind. Anyone would have thought I was planning a solo trip across Mongolia



My first solo tour was the C2C - Whitehaven to Sunderland. It was a huge adventure. Go for it. You will not regret your decision. I'd suggest three days is about right.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2019)

Ditto a fan of solo touring - enjoy nattering to (nice) folk along the way.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Dec 2019)

@Blue Hills - thank you.


----------



## Jody (17 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Who are these people, and what are these doubts?
> 
> @Jody i'm sure you don't need it for encouragement but perhaps a link to a trip by a very ordinary person, on a very ordinary bicycle, here who survived to tell the tale might help



Without wanting to derail the thread, the doubts lie with my partner and parents. My partner is a risk overse, parents less so but they still worry. There is no jealousy that I would be doing something like this as it isn't her thing, but it's the usual 'what if' scenarios, which have the added multiplier of being alone. They don't doubt I'll have a go or even complete it but would worry.

As you say, I will have a phone/money and would be no more than 3 hours car journey from home. Sometimes sh*t happens, so you just have to deal with it.


----------



## Jody (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> My first solo tour was the C2C - Whitehaven to Sunderland. It was a huge adventure. Go for it. You will not regret your decision. I'd suggest three days is about right.



Three days was my aim but not including the ride from Hornsea to Scarborough. I've just got to make it happen now


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

Jody said:


> Without wanting to derail the thread, the doubts lie with my partner and parents. My partner is a risk overse, parents less so but they still worry. There is no jealousy that I would be doing something like this as it isn't her thing, but it's the usual 'what if' scenarios, which have the added multiplier of being alone. They don't doubt I'll have a go or even complete it but would worry.
> 
> As you say, I will have a phone/money and would be no more than 3 hours car journey from home. Sometimes sh*t happens, so you just have to deal with it.



Well once you've done it once, and made sure you've made it home in one piece (best do that ) then you've proven your qualification to be out thereby yourself.

Fear is definitely infectious though - However I'd concentrate on the _real_ existential one -

" What if i die - having never having got around to doing this stuff ?? "

Which is the one I'm trying to use, to kick myself up the @rse over other projects right now ..


----------



## Jody (17 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> " What if i die - having never having got around to doing this stuff ?? "



I'm starting to know that feeling. It was my 40th last January so I've had that thought a few times this year. It's no different to last year but it certainly makes you think how fast all this is going by.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

You try being 51 then. 

Although I was having a long lunch, with a newly acquired friend, on that very birthday, three days into my two week trip across Northern Spain, in October..


----------



## Fiona R (17 Dec 2019)

Jody said:


> I'm starting to know that feeling. It was my 40th last January so I've had that thought a few times this year. It's no different to last year but it certainly makes you think how fast all this is going by.





mudsticks said:


> You try being 51 then.


Only 40 and 51 ...if only 
I keep doing things, luckily my OH doesn't tie me down and we are both free from dependent children/our own business and just work for others now. The latest "solo idea" he hardly batted an eyelid....perhaps he doesn't care  Haven't even started planning the joint tour/s for next year yet. Still the problem is always too many ideas and not enough time.

He has had the serious health scenarios similar to @PaulSB , we were told he did so well because he was relatively pretty fit for age. I get where Mrs PSB is coming from, I worry but we get on with it, although luckily it's me that wants to do silly things, he'd rather play golf


----------



## Simon_m (17 Dec 2019)

Yep, cycling the length of France again, Calais to Saint-Raphaël via The Alps. Should be good fun. Did a different route in 2016 through the lovely Massif Central, so this is going to be much harder.


----------



## tallliman (17 Dec 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Which one?



Vatterrundan


----------



## Simon_m (17 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> I want to ride the Channel to the Med but I'm not sure Mrs P will agree. Failing this I have friends who live close to Arreau in the Pyrenees and I will head down to them for a week.
> 
> A small group from my club, all retired, keep talking about UK tours but pinning them down to dates is difficult.
> 
> My club is doing a there and back Coast to Coast - I might have a crack at that.



There are lots of different routes available online down through France. I usually plan my own to see the sights I want to check out along the way. Hope you get to do it as it is a real adventure.


----------



## Ian H (17 Dec 2019)

Not majorly ambitious in cycling terms, but the Semaine Federale is in Normandy next year. A friend from there has a house booked for accommodation, so we'll ride over and enjoy the food, wine, good company, and even some cycling.

Then I'm wondering whether I can persuade a friend to do the Raid Corse.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> .......
> person, on a very ordinary bicycle, here who survived to tell the tale might help



That is one fantastic write up! Well done!

@Jody 
Fear can be such an irrational thing that it can be very hard to argue logically against.

Perhaps encourage your partner to read some journals on CrazyGuyOnABike to get some perspective on bike touring, who does it, where and when. 

Good luck!


----------



## Fiona R (17 Dec 2019)

All uphill said:


> Only one firm commitment so far. Harwich to Vlissingen ferry and then cycle along the coast of the Netherlands across the dike and on to my son in Groningen. Not sure whether to leave the bike there or bring it back.
> 
> I'll probably travel alone, cos I meet more people that way. 😁


Still one of my plans, didn't do it in the 6 years my daughter was living in Groningen, but may have to combine when they are back "home" visiting her in laws.


----------



## Fiona R (17 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> @Jody i'm sure you don't need it for encouragement but perhaps a link to a trip by a very ordinary person, on a very ordinary bicycle, here who survived to tell the tale might help
> 
> I must get round to writing up more trips i deffo need to spend less time on here - and more time doing that methinks ..
> 
> I usually find its my own pre-trip nerves that trip me up the most - but then i tell myself its not nerves its_ excitement_


Still reading, fantastic write up, I love your writing style. as for the "you're so good" comments, I giggle when people say that to me, if only they knew my inner thoughts 

I MUST get back to my write up, I ache whenever I think about our island trips, Fionnphort to Calgary Bay the next day I haven't written up yet. We couldn't make Ulva work so will have to go back AGAIN, shame!!


----------



## All uphill (17 Dec 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Still one of my plans, didn't do it in the 6 years my daughter was living in Groningen, but may have to combine when they are back "home" visiting her in laws.


I'm told it can be tough across the dike depending on the wind direction!


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2019)

All uphill said:


> I'm told it can be tough across the dike depending on the wind direction!


I wouldn't know but if it's anything like the Fens - shudder.
I still tremble at the memory of pedalling into a headwind from a campsite near Kings Lynn to catch a timed train at Peterborough. Luckily I had allowed lots and lots of extra time. Have since checked the prevailing wind direction in those parts and discovered my experience was normal.
Would always do in future if heading across flatlands.


----------



## tallliman (17 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I wouldn't know but if it's anything like the Fens - shudder.
> I still tremble at the memory of pedalling into a headwind from a campsite near Kings Lynn to catch a timed train at Peterborough. Luckily I had allowed lots and lots of extra time. Have since checked the prevailing wind direction in those parts and discovered my experience was normal.
> Would always do in future if heading across flatlands.



Remember doing 8mph into a fen wind and with the same effort, 27mph with it behind me!


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

HobbesOnTour said:


> That is one fantastic write up! Well done!
> 
> @Jody
> Fear can be such an irrational thing that it can be very hard to argue logically against.
> ...



Thanks @HobbesOnTour i appreciate the appreciation... 

Yes touring, is just riding a bicycle for a series of days, or weeks or even months (if we're incredibly lucky) .. You only have to cope with each minute / mile / day / night / week as it comes. 

I do still sometimes feel all types of fear, when venturing out into the unknown, or in a tent alone, in a strange place, in the dark with all the weird noises around. 

But even that fearfulness becomes interesting if you can observe it objectively. 

It's part of the travelling familiarisation - "Oh yeah, this is the bit when I wake up at 4 am and give myself the collywobbles with my overactive imagination.." 

After a while you can meet yourself on the way to being frit, and choose not to let it overwhelm you. 





Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Still reading, fantastic write up, I love your writing style. as for the "you're so good" comments, I giggle when people say that to me, if only they knew my inner thoughts
> 
> I MUST get back to my write up, I ache whenever I think about our island trips, Fionnphort to Calgary Bay the next day I haven't written up yet. We couldn't make Ulva work so will have to go back AGAIN, shame!!



Thanks  I enjoy writing up trips too, for some reason I feel its an over indulgent use of my time.. What nonsense I know  

if other ppl enjoy reading it too then double the pleasure..
Yes definitely go back to Ulva, I would, I didn't explore it enough. 

I believe they're doing one of those community buy-outs of the island, so it would be interesting to see how it's changed in the meantime.


----------



## derrick (17 Dec 2019)

Tourmelet booked. 5 days in the pyrenees.


----------



## mudsticks (17 Dec 2019)

tallliman said:


> Remember doing 8mph into a fen wind and with the same effort, 27mph with it behind me!



I'd so much rather cycle up hill than into the wind. 

At least the motorised traffic can appreciate the effort you're making on a hill. 

Headwinds are such an invisible drag..


----------



## HobbesOnTour (17 Dec 2019)

Well, to add to the thread, all going well I'll be starting the new year in Mexico and hope to be closing it out somewhere further south.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Dec 2019)

Following on from @mudsticks and a comment for @Jody . I like my tours to include a small fear factor, something that takes me outside of my comfort zone.

Nothing extreme just enough to add a little extra spice or excitement to each day.


----------



## PK99 (18 Dec 2019)

After 4 years of injury and illness when annual distance have dropped from 6000+ in 2015 to <100 this year, getting on the bike and riding at all would be quite exciting.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Dec 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Following on from @mudsticks and a comment for @Jody . I like my tours to include a small fear factor, something that takes me outside of my comfort zone.
> 
> Nothing extreme just enough to add a little extra spice or excitement to each day.



I regularly manage to make things more 'interesting' by not paying enough attention to the map. 
Having all the camping gear on board is reassuring in those instances 



PK99 said:


> After 4 years of injury and illness when annual distance have dropped from 6000+ in 2015 to <100 this year, getting on the bike and riding at all would be quite exciting.



Best of luck with upping the mileage in 2020


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2019)

PK99 said:


> After 4 years of injury and illness when annual distance have dropped from 6000+ in 2015 to <100 this year, getting on the bike and riding at all would be quite exciting.


Sorry to hear that. Hoping you are back on the bike and getting some miles in sooner rather than later.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2019)

To all those who posted that they were getting too old. Get on with it now as one day you will waken up and realise you really cannot do it anymore. By then it is too late. Anyway none of those admitting their age are too old by my standards.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Dec 2019)

When i was trawling the archive for my "Oh so witty" _Baby Cheeses_ seasonal avatar  (its an old un but i still like it) i came across this pic from a northern tour i did back in 2015.

Carlisle to Malham, then over the Dales to Wensleydale, down east to Ummm - Richmond would it be ?? then across the Vale of York, then across to Whitby by the more northerly edge of the NYM, back across the moorland tops to Pickering, and then back to York over the Wolds .

Can't remember how many days - six maybe - but it was a nice route.

Both ends of route accessed by train.

The only bit i'd change is that i'd hug the coast south from Whitby, rather than go over the bleak tops - but for some reason at the time i had an urge to see Fylingdale again - a childhood landmark.. 

Anyhoo the picture shows the tealight i often take, to bring 'living flame' warmth on darker evenings - it weighs near to nothing - and its much jollier than just a head-torch - plus it does conceivably provide _actual_ warmth in the porch of a smallish shelter - maybe .

It also reminds me that i want to get a clik-stand - as recommended by someone on here - for ease of loading and unloading panniers - but also to do away with that rather forlorn 'dead bicycle' look in pictures


----------



## hoots1971 (18 Dec 2019)

I'm planning on a few short over nighters with the tent. The plan is to work my way along NCN 2 from Dover down to Cornwall over a few odd weekends!


----------



## lazytyke (19 Dec 2019)

Setting aside three weeks or so in May, probably head off with the tent. Looking for inspiration and a partner in crime ! Maybe a train into Europe somewhere and cycle back ?


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Dec 2019)

Lucky to be doing a solo tour of the North Island, NZ early in the new year. Getting away from the dark, dank, winter days is becoming increasingly appealing as age creeps inexorably up on me.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Lucky to be doing a solo tour of the North Island, NZ early in the new year. Getting away from the dark, dank, winter days is becoming increasingly appealing as age creeps inexorably up on me.



That's not fair - 
- jealous now


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> That's not fair -
> - jealous now


Apologies. I've tried to keep quiet about it, but now it's getting closer (to paraphrase from none other than The Pointer Sisters) '*I'm so excited*!'


----------



## mjr (20 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I wouldn't know but if it's anything like the Fens - shudder.
> I still tremble at the memory of pedalling into a headwind from a campsite near Kings Lynn to catch a timed train at Peterborough. Luckily I had allowed lots and lots of extra time. Have since checked the prevailing wind direction in those parts and discovered my experience was normal.
> Would always do in future if heading across flatlands.


Not exactly normal. I think normal is checking the wind direction before riding out onto the fens and accepting that sometimes it's a choice between tacking or grinding.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Apologies. I've tried to keep quiet about it, but now it's getting closer (to paraphrase from none other than The Pointer Sisters) '*I'm so excited*!'



Thats ok - i wouldn't have been able to keep it quiet this long - Enjoy you lucky b*gg*r


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Dec 2019)

mjr said:


> Not exactly normal. I think normal is checking the wind direction before riding out onto the fens and accepting that sometimes it's a choice between tacking or grinding.


I didn't have any choice about which day to be done. Thanks to the road pattern in that bit of the fens I was tacking anyway - but seem to remember that the "relief" (ie being blasted by a side-wind) was when I was compass pointing away from Peterborough - when, I turned towards pointing at Peterborough it got far far worse.
From later research I had the impression that the most common (tho obs not all the time) was from the southwest.


----------



## iateyoubutler (20 Dec 2019)

I think just to start riding again would be a good start, will go from there


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2019)

The Fens are as nothing compared to Shetland winds. It once took me just over two hours to go eight miles and twenty minutes back without pedalling.


----------



## mjr (20 Dec 2019)

All uphill said:


> Only one firm commitment so far. Harwich to Vlissingen ferry and then cycle along the coast of the Netherlands across the dike and on to my son in Groningen. [...]


Do you mean Hoek van Holland or is a Harwich to Vlissingen ferry starting up?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

Targetting the Wild Atlantic Way Audax in June 2020. 9 days 4 hours to cover 2,200km. Basically the entire West coast of Ireland taking in Mzien and Malin head on the way, Works out at 240km a day average. So a decent challenge but should be able to do it entirely in daylight if I get going early enough each morning.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Targetting the Wild Atlantic Way Audax in June 2020. 9 days 4 hours to cover 2,200km. Basically the entire West coast of Ireland taking in Mzien and Malin head on the way, Works out at 240km a day average. So a decent challenge but should be able to do it entirely in daylight if I get going early enough each morning.



That sounds like a nice civilised three week tour at my kind of pace - will put it in the data base


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> The Fens are as nothing compared to Shetland winds. It once took me just over two hours to go eight miles and twenty minutes back without pedalling.



South Uist winds take some beating too


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> That sounds like a nice civilised three week tour at my kind of pace - will put it in the data base



Starts Kinsale which is 20km from Cork and finishes in Londonderry. You can get to the start and back from finish via train and ferry. Drop me a PM if you'd like a GPX.


----------



## newfhouse (20 Dec 2019)

I’m planning to ride St Malo - Bilbao this summer, but Ireland is a potential Plan B if family life forces a shorter tour.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> That sounds like a nice civilised three week tour at my kind of pace - will put it in the data base


? 240 km a day for almost ten days sounds pretty challenging to me.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Starts Kinsale which is 20km from Cork and finishes in Londonderry. You can get to the start and back from finish via train and ferry. Drop me a PM if you'd like a GPX.



Thank you, sounds fantastic..

I love the West of Ireland, (and the Irish, as it happens) but I've never got as far North as Derry / Londonderry. 

Now to find the time..


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> ? 240 km a day for almost ten days sounds pretty challenging to me.



That's why I said it would take me more like three weeks


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> That's why I said it would take me more like three weeks


Sorry - not paying attention - skipped lunch.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> ? 240 km a day for almost ten days sounds pretty challenging to me.



Indeed , it is what I love about Audax / brevets. Enabling ordinary cyclists like me, to attempt to achieve extraordinary things, that'll stay with us the rest of our days. Because it's an event, the extraordinary things are shared with others.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> That's why I said it would take me more like three weeks


100+ km a day would still be a decent effort, but would allow a more relaxing pace so you could actually take in and enjoy the surroundings!


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Indeed , it is what I love about Audax / brevets. Enabling ordinary cyclists like me, to attempt to achieve extraordinary things, that'll stay with us the rest of our days.


Which could be as long as the following monday.
Alologies, wary of extreme audax, have known a few adauxers who seemed to run on a mixture i always suspected was composed, if analysed, of a mix of scientology and strange drugs.
Respect to you though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> 100+ km a day would still be a decent effort, but would allow a more relaxing pace so you could actually take in and enjoy the surroundings!



The pace is pretty much the same as 100km a day, it's just that you spend longer riding each day. Ok, probably a bit quicker as you have the bike lightly loaded. Admittedly you don't do long stops during the day, but you still have sit down breakfasts, lunches , evening meals etc. It can be described as a fast / compact tour.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Which could be as long as the following monday.
> Alologies, wary of extreme audax, have known a few adauxers who seemed to run on a mixture i always suspected was composed, if analysed, of a mix of scientology and strange drugs.
> Respect to you though.



Ha, you'll find the strange mixture types on the 100km audaxes as well!


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> 100+ km a day would still be a decent effort, but would allow a more relaxing pace so you could actually take in and enjoy the surroundings!



Taking in the surroundings, and local hospitality, having time for diversions, and so forth is one of the main joys of touring fo me, its strenuous, and memorable enough, as it is. 

Combined with that little frisson of 'will I find a flat/ secluded enough spot for my tent?' 

What I do for most of my holidays - I go multiday mountainous backpacking for fun too - would probs seen as fairly energetic by most folks anyhow. 

Combine all that, with my two pretty physical day, and evening jobs, and I don't feel like I'm due to be chucked in the box marked 'slacker' any time soon,

Even without doing 240km per day on my bike


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Indeed , it is what I love about Audax / brevets. Enabling ordinary cyclists like me, to attempt to achieve extraordinary things, that'll stay with us the rest of our days. Because it's an event, the extraordinary things are shared with others.




I'm not saying I never would, but there's something about organised events of this sort that I find really off putting. 

I wasn't one for team sports at school either. I always found all those scarey girls running around with hockey sticks rather terrifying. 

I still get astonished reactions from some folks when _I don't even know exactly how far I've been _(!!) on a tour - I mean - who cares really??


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I wasn't one for team sports at school either. I always found all those scarey girls running around with hockey sticks rather terrifying.


Not exactly terrifying but i understand - well remember as a pretty young scout taking part in a meet with local guides for some form of indoor hockey. We of course had never played anything like it so at a disadvantage from the start. Can't remember any results ,(we probably lost) but what I do remember is the sheer savagery and disregard for what I would like to think were rules.I like women, but probably had few illusions about women and mythmaking since.

More girl guide stories available.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Not exactly terrifying but i understand - well remember as a pretty young scout taking part in a meet with local guides for some form of indoor hockey. We of course had never played anything like it so at a disadvantage from the start. Can't remember any results ,(we probably lost) but what I do remember is the sheer savagery and disregard for what I would like to think were rules.I like women, but probably had few illusions about women and mythmaking since.
> 
> More girl guide stories available.



Who makes the myths though ? 

Most of the very questionable myths of women, and their supposed attributes, and roles, are told by men, about women. 

Most of us, if we have the choice (and sadly few still really do) would prefer to go about our business, pursue our passions, live our lives as human beans, variously flawed, variously brilliant, and any other variability in between generally. 

But I don't think it's a myth, to say we generally have a lesser tendency towards violence, towards each other, in all its forms. 

That's not anecdotal, its provable statistics wise. 

So it always seems a shame, bordering on injustice to me, that we as women, are the ones who are advised to stay home 'out of harms way' whilst the chaps go about having unfettered fun. 


Sure the 'girl guide' stories will go down a storm.. In some circles


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Dec 2019)

The myths are told by both men and women for various reasons.

My main supplementary girl guide story is not at all salacious (sorry to disappoint you) but linked to the subject of aggression for sure. Didn't involve me. Another thread though.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> The myths are told by both men and women for various reasons.
> 
> My main supplementary girl guide story is not at all salacious (sorry to disappoint you) but linked to the subject of aggression for sure. Didn't involve me. Another thread though.



I wasn't hoping for salaciousness, 

I think you may have been projecting that thought on to me. 

I think that happens rather often, tbh. 

But as you say _another_ thread.. See you there sometime perhaps.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2019)

Your background is coming through Mudsticks. Are you a human bean or perhaps being?


----------



## mudsticks (20 Dec 2019)

oldwheels said:


> Your background is coming through Mudsticks. Are you a human bean or perhaps being?



Definitely a human, busy being a bean


----------



## Ice2911 (21 Dec 2019)

I’ve signed up to ride the last 12 stages of the Tour de France the week before they race it. A least someone else will be carrying my bags this time and hopefully dry unlike my four cardinal points ride this year. Hard to train for the Alps in Norfolk though.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Dec 2019)

As Skolly mentioned upthread.....

I'd mentioned to Mrs N that I might fancy LEJOG in the future. Maybe solo. I was on a bike ride with @I like Skol in August and mentioned it to him. Bang! He's suddenly onboard
I then casually mentioned it to two other cycling friends....and before you knew it we were meeting up, fixing dates, routes etc etc.
It went from a casual mention to planned in about two weeks
So we're off..May 19 from LE, hopefully arriving JOG May 29. Route and accomodation sorted. Bike has been reupholstered. Just got to keep the miles ticking over in winter


----------



## MarkF (22 Dec 2019)

Never thought it would be my daughter (18) always thought it'd be one of her older brothers, but after months of worrying herself daft about it, she now definitely decided, after a satisfactory trial ride of 20 miles, she is going to cycle across Spain, Bilbao to Malaga.

Best xmas present I've ever had, I think we'll be flying out early/mid May.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Dec 2019)

Start riding again 😂


----------



## Baldy (24 Dec 2019)

Hebridean way starting and finishing in Oban is all I've planned but hopefully there'll be more.


----------



## Slick (24 Dec 2019)

Baldy said:


> Hebridean way starting and finishing in Oban is all I've planned but hopefully there'll be more.


My brother wants to try that this year, so fingers crossed.


----------



## mjr (24 Dec 2019)

Ice2911 said:


> Hard to train for the Alps in Norfolk though.


Wait for a day with 30mph wind (won't be long this time of year) and ride into it for a few hours.


----------



## Fiona R (24 Dec 2019)

Baldy said:


> Hebridean way starting and finishing in Oban is all I've planned but hopefully there'll be more.


It's fabulous. Even in crazy weather.


----------



## Ice2911 (26 Dec 2019)

mjr said:


> Wait for a day with 30mph wind (won't be long this time of year) and ride into it for a few hours.


I’m from the fens originally and it was always head wind there 😉


----------



## Jerry Atrik (27 Dec 2019)

Entered the etape du tour and fancy the Tuscany trail when entries open.


----------



## Slick (27 Dec 2019)

My plans are expanding every week. I planned another mini tour on the way back from the Highlands today.


----------



## Gunk (27 Dec 2019)

As I’m an out of shape 54 year, old my goals for 2020 are to get a level of fitness where I can do a 100 mile ride with my 14 year old son. We regularly do 25 - 30 miles fairly comfortably, so the next goal is 50 miles then 75 and then 100. I’m lucky that I’m in pretty good shape, my BMI is healthy and weight is Ok, I just need to work on my fitness. I’ll let you know how I get on!


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Dec 2019)

This links to a thread I started a while ago looking for information regarding the Caledonian canal.

This Xmas I received a return ticket on the Caledonian sleeper train (something I’ve wanted to travel on for years) so the travel part of the trip is now sorted, I can now start planning the ride. Very excited as it’s somewhere I’ve thought about for a long time. Now to avoid the midges


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2019)

Gunk said:


> As I’m an out of shape 54 year, old my goals for 2020 are to get a level of fitness where I can do a 100 mile ride with my 14 year old son. We regularly do 25 - 30 miles fairly comfortably, so the next goal is 50 miles then 75 and then 100. I’m lucky that I’m in pretty good shape, my BMI is healthy and weight is Ok, I just need to work on my fitness. I’ll let you know how I get on!


Good luck with that. If you succeed, there will be a period of about a week where you might be able to keep up with him and after that he will leave you in his dust!


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with that. If you succeed, there will be a period of about a week where you might be able to keep up with him and after that he will leave you in his dust!


Not necessarily. My brothers 16 year old still had a bit of work to do before leaving us in his wake.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Not necessarily. My brothers 16 year old still had a bit of work to do before leaving us in his wake.


It is only a matter of time though, isn't it! 

My biggest regret is spending my potentially best 20 cycling years not riding, and not taking my first 10 years back on the bike seriously enough. By the time I got more into it I was already well into my 40s.

As for exciting cycling plans for next year... I don't have any other than to keep churning out the forum rides. I enjoy them, but maybe '_interesting_' is the word that I would use rather than '_exciting_'... 

If my financial situation improves enough for me to be able to take my bike somewhere interesting, then I will!


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It is only a matter of time though, isn't it!
> 
> My biggest regret is spending my potentially best 20 cycling years not riding, and not taking my first 10 years back on the bike seriously enough. By the time I got more into it I was already well into my 40s.
> 
> ...


Definitely only a matter of time, but he's up against a couple of scrappers who won't make it easy for him.


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> It is only a matter of time though, isn't it!
> 
> My biggest regret is spending my potentially best 20 cycling years not riding, and not taking my first 10 years back on the bike seriously enough. By the time I got more into it I was already well into my 40s.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean though as I wasted my youthful exuberance on work............what a waste.


----------



## gavgav (1 Jan 2020)

My dads cousin is planning a Coast to Coast, with his cycling group and has asked whether I would be interested. I’ve said yes and so that could be good if it happens


----------



## johnblack (2 Jan 2020)

As with every year, Belgium for the Ronde and the Solstice 100 mile MTB ride, looking at riding the South Downs Way at some point, but need to put a few more targets in the calendar.


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jan 2020)

Not so much exciting... I'll leave that for holiday times. 

But I'm seriously considering a cargo e'bike. 

There are times when I need to do smaller veg deliveries, or get to yoga classes with all the kit. 

In the hilly Devon countryside the thought of those five miles or so, fully laden is just too much.

But with a battery for extra oompfh, it could just make the difference. 

Even wondering if we could become a one vehicle household that way.


----------



## olmosteel (2 Jan 2020)

Hoping to do LeJog late june 14 days cycling


----------



## Vantage (3 Jan 2020)

Jody said:


> I'm comfortable with the idea but its the doubts others are putting in my mind. Anyone would have thought I was planning a solo trip across Mongolia



I had the same experience from caring family when I told them my plans for touring. By the time I got round to setting off on my first planned tour the doubts in my own mind were there. A few mishaps on that first ride pretty much beat me and I threw in the towel. 
It took a stroke a couple years later to make me realise that time was precious and exactly a year after that, having upgraded most of my stuff I got away for 2 nights. Loved it. 
I've had a couple overnighters since and like yourself am planning on doing the C2C later in the year as my first multi day tour. 
Life's too short to waste on stupid things.


----------



## newfhouse (3 Jan 2020)

Vantage said:


> Life's too short to waste _not doing_ stupid things.


Fixed that for you


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP has proposed a small adventure for us to do in September, that is to ride from South Oxfordcestershirey to that Disney Land in Paris, where she wants to take part in the RunDisney event ( 5K, 10K and a half marathon, she likes the medals) then ride back. Very much in the early stages of planning, but knowing her it’s likely to happen.


----------



## Donger (3 Jan 2020)

No foreign trips planned this year. Thought I'd start off on a long term plan to cycle the whole of the South coast instead. A couple of short stays with friends and family in Falmouth and Exmouth, and a week-long holiday in Kent/E.Sussex should start me off nicely. Other than that, will probably do a few day trips down to the South coast to get a few other short stretches of coastline done. No rush with this one. May take a couple of years to finish it ..... among other challenges.


----------



## Vantage (6 Jan 2020)

Seeing as there was feck all interest in my CCC2C ride thread, I've asked someone who I never in a million years thought would agree to have a crack at the Way of the Roses in summer. He agreed!!! My Dad!!!
He's hoping to retire in July and suggested we try it in August as he wants to build up his stamina first.
Hope nothing messes it up for us.


----------



## mjr (6 Jan 2020)

I'm off to Fietsparadijs Limburg with friends: cycling through water, trees and then across borders back to the coast. Maybe this year I'll actually manage to write a trip report


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2020)

Vantage said:


> Seeing as there was feck all interest in my CCC2C ride thread, I've asked someone who I never in a million years thought would agree to have a crack at the Way of the Roses in summer. He agreed!!! My Dad!!!
> He's hoping to retire in July and suggested we try it in August as he wants to build up his stamina first.


Sounds great - have fun!



Vantage said:


> Hope nothing messes it up for us.


If you will be doing it the usual way (west to east) then please take extra care descending Greenhow Hill to Pateley Bridge!


----------



## Fiona R (6 Jan 2020)

mjr said:


> I'm off to Fietsparadijs Limburg with friends: cycling through water, trees and then across borders back to the coast. Maybe this year I'll actually manage to write a trip report


 I'm only halfway through writing up last June's 2 weeks, and no hope of writing up the two mini tours, individual audax etc. Too much time spent cycling


----------



## Slick (6 Jan 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm only halfway through writing up last June's 2 weeks, and no hope of writing up the two mini tours, individual audax etc. Too much time spent cycling


I think you have your priorities spot on. 👍


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2020)

My goal is to increase my distance and stamina. This is why I joined Audax UK and plan on riding as many as time (and my wife and kids) will allow. I want to do Calendar and Perms. Maybe a DIY or two once I've read the rules on this.

I'd also like to ride out more with the kids. The wife will ride but only between the months of April and September, on sunny, , no-rain, not-windy days with minimum hills.


----------



## videoman (6 Jan 2020)

Looking a doing the Way of the Roses sometime as my first solo mini tour then who knows.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (6 Jan 2020)

Vantage said:


> Seeing as there was feck all interest in my CCC2C ride thread, I've asked someone who I never in a million years thought would agree to have a crack at the Way of the Roses in summer. He agreed!!! My Dad!!!
> He's hoping to retire in July and suggested we try it in August as he wants to build up his stamina first.
> Hope nothing messes it up for us.


That's great! Should be a lot of fun for the two of you!
Have a great time!


----------



## jay clock (8 Jan 2020)

next week a few days in Lanzarote (road bikes), then 12 days round Normandy in April


----------



## albal (23 Jan 2020)

I surprise myself sometimes. Agadir to cherbourg from early march.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jan 2020)

Vantage said:


> Seeing as there was feck all interest in my CCC2C ride thread, I've asked someone who I never in a million years thought would agree to have a crack at the Way of the Roses in summer. He agreed!!! My Dad!!!
> He's hoping to retire in July and suggested we try it in August as he wants to build up his stamina first.
> Hope nothing messes it up for us.


One of my happiest memories was riding some of the Trans Pennine Trail with my Dad who is sadly no longer with us. I wasn't a cyclist at all, whereas he was an ex champion hill climber, cyclo crosser etc. He took it easy and was kind to me. Just three days of riding bikes (me on a hired MTB) and chatting and having a few beers in the evening. I hope you have a similarly enjoyable and memorable ride


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> My biggest regret is spending my potentially best 20 cycling years not riding, and not taking my first 10 years back on the bike seriously enough. By the time I got more into it I was already well into my 40s.


Don't be regretful. I spent what was theoretically my peak fitness years as a cyclist. I was rubbish. But of course that could have been due to my bike being rubbish. 

Maybe chain smoking roll-ups was a factor too.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jan 2020)

The club i ride with after a few tribulations i have mentioned on here is now an officiall BC accreditted club , looking to send ride leaders on courses


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has proposed a small adventure for us to do in September, that is to ride from South Oxfordcestershirey to that Disney Land in Paris, where she wants to take part in the RunDisney event ( 5K, 10K and a half marathon, she likes the medals) then ride back. Very much in the early stages of planning, but knowing her it’s likely to happen.



this is now confirmed and booked.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2020)

cyberknight said:


> The club i ride with after a few tribulations i have mentioned on here is now an officiall BC accreditted club , looking to send ride leaders on courses


I've registered to do a BC Ride Leader course too. Should hear in a couple of weeks.


----------



## All uphill (2 Feb 2020)

Just realised how out of touch I am with ferry options.

I'm meeting my son to cycle the WW1 trenches in April, staying in Ieper. Just assumed I could get the ferry to Zeebrugge, but apparently not, unless I start from Hull. 

Looks like I'll have to use the Harwich - Hoek crossing.

Are there any freight ships going to zeebrugge that take passengers?


----------



## overmind (3 Feb 2020)

IOW Randonnee. Booking now open. I've got my e-ticket. I've never done it before and I am very excited. I hope the weather is nice though.

https://www.cycleisland.co.uk/randonnee/online-registration


----------



## jay clock (7 Feb 2020)

albal said:


> I surprise myself sometimes. Agadir to cherbourg from early march.


Alan, make sure you do a CGOAB as usual. I will be following when you do!


----------



## Spartak (7 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The wife will ride but only, on sunny, , no-rain, not-windy days with minimum hills.



That narrows it down a bit... 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

Vantage said:


> Seeing as there was feck all interest in my CCC2C ride thread, I've asked someone who I never in a million years thought would agree to have a crack at the Way of the Roses in summer. He agreed!!! My Dad!!!
> He's hoping to retire in July and suggested we try it in August as he wants to build up his stamina first.
> Hope nothing messes it up for us.



Excellent, I hope this works out for you after the discouragement you've experienced.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

I've nothing dramatic planned apart from trying to do the Lunarcy challenge with 100k a month, and at least one ride into the hills on our distant horizon, which I've named the "Hilly Grail", because it will be, and I am aiming for at least one 200k ride this year as well, all of which means I'm looking for new destinations. I've photographed my bike in front of every church between here and Tübingen several times so I really need find new backgrounds...
Of course this may be thrown a curve because I've been invited to an interview in Rottweil, in the hills to the south, so I may find myself in a whole new cycling area in a few months...


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've nothing dramatic planned apart from trying to do the Lunarcy challenge with 100k a month, and at least one ride into the hills on our distant horizon, which I've named the "Hilly Grail", because it will be, and I am aiming for at least one 200k ride this year as well, all of which means I'm looking for new destinations. I've photographed my bike in front of every church between here and Tübingen several times so I really need find new backgrounds...
> Of course this may be thrown a curve because I've been invited to an interview in Rottweil, in the hills to the south, so I may find myself in a whole new cycling area in a few months...


I thought you were going to Japan this year?

On the assumption that you're talking about overnight "tours" can I suggest that thinking less about distances and more about places to go (things to eat, beers to drink or peace and quiet to be enjoyed) might result in more actual tours - on the assumption you have the time and the ever important permission?

All I mean is that a 200km overnighter sounds more onerous to me than taking a trip on my bike to that place I've always wanted to see....again! 

At the risk of repeating myself, I've had some great experiences at weekends taking long & twisty routes to places close to me. Somehow "that place way over there" is psychologically more inaccessible than that nice camping place down the road. 

The tour down the road and around the bend is much more of a tour than the one planned but never taken!


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I thought you were going to Japan this year?
> 
> On the assumption that you're talking about overnight "tours" can I suggest that thinking less about distances and more about places to go (things to eat, beers to drink or peace and quiet to be enjoyed) might result in more actual tours - on the assumption you have the time and the ever important permission?
> 
> ...



Japan may happen this year but more likely 2021 at the earliest because money. I also want to get my stamina up because Japan is hilly and hot, so I'd like to be able to do well over 80k in Germany and scale back to 60-80k in Japan.

These are generally one day tours, and the lunacy challenge is getting me riding 100k a month which is great for my cycling legs.

If I was planning an overnight or three I'd probably aim for about 80k, but I'd like to try a 200k just because.

Besides there's so much to explore I always want to go past the next hill...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've nothing dramatic planned apart from trying to do the Lunarcy challenge with 100k a month, and at least one ride into the hills on our distant horizon, which I've named the "Hilly Grail", because it will be, and I am aiming for at least one 200k ride this year as well, all of which means I'm looking for new destinations. I've photographed my bike in front of every church between here and Tübingen several times so I really need find new backgrounds...
> Of course this may be thrown a curve because I've been invited to an interview in Rottweil, in the hills to the south, so I may find myself in a whole new cycling area in a few months...


I believe I shall join you in this challenge for the same distance. My cycling legs need the exercise.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (12 Feb 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Trip to Belgium booked for May.
> Hopefully do the Romantic Road in Germany, which for one reason or another has been cancelled several years on the trot.
> To Chioggia (south of Venice) in the summer, which got cancelled for family reasons last summer.



Hmm, scrub that. The doc says this shoulder-meets-pavement interface will need three months to heal.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've registered to do a BC Ride Leader course too. Should hear in a couple of weeks.


Got my email today, I’m on the course. Looking forward to it.


----------



## PaulSB (28 Feb 2020)

So this is my plan along with one of my cycle buddies - St Malo to Nice following the route described in France en Velo. Its 1003 miles and 60,000 feet. We hope to arrive in Nice on June 25th to see the Grand Depart of the TDF. More importantly we hope to arrive in time to catch our flight home!!

For anyone interested please feel free to pinch the GPX. I can guarantee it's plotted every metre of the way aside from 10km in Sarlat where I can't see the cyclepath so have plotted the road. This is the exact route, there are a few knocking around on the web which vary and/or take shortcuts.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32002219


----------



## Dave Davenport (8 Mar 2020)

All change this year for me and Mrs D as she's recently retired from her job as a teaching assistant, so instead of doing a 5/6 week tour in the summer school holidays this year we're doing;
A few days in southern Ireland in June.
Taking the camper van down to the French Alps for some cycling/walking and (if it's not coronacancelled) watching some TdF mountain stages in July.
Ferry to Santander in September for a couple of weeks pottering around the Picos. 
As we've also got several other non-cycling things planned I've had to draw up a holiday planner spreadsheet so we don't double book!


----------



## jay clock (8 Mar 2020)

jay clock said:


> next week a few days in Lanzarote (road bikes), then 12 days round Normandy in April


The Normandy one is subject to my friends from the USA arriving safely and not coronacancelling - if they don't come and I have no work (it is quiet) I am trying to see if I can wangle a long ride across Europe. e.g. UK to Istanbul


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Aug 2020)

Well, this thread all went swimmingly!
*sets up turbo in back garden again*


----------



## overmind (13 Aug 2020)




----------



## Saracenlad (13 Aug 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Hmm, scrub that. The doc says this shoulder-meets-pavement interface will need three months to heal.
> 
> View attachment 504238


Ouch!!!!


----------



## Saracenlad (13 Aug 2020)

We (Mr & Mrs V) have booked a caravan on Lleyn Peninsular for a week in September and another caravan in Lincolnshire for October. We like Haven Sites. Each caravan is deep cleaned after every use and sealed ready for next visitors. We will take our own sleeping bags and pillows just to be sure. Never done anything like this and looking forward to it.


----------

